# 1:72 F-15A St. Louis A.N.G.



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

This will become a F-15A Eagle as flown by the St. Louis, Missouri A.N.G. out of Lambert. Lambert is next to the Boeing assembly plant for the F-15 Eagle. My father was a graphic artist at McDonnell Douglas and brought home many of his designs and illustrations, sparking my love of this airplane.

I'm starting with the Academy 1:72 kit. I chose this over the Hasegawa kit, even though the Hasegawa is a bit better in the detailing. The Academy kit has the wings already attached to the fuse. It's also a lot cheaper.

I am adding resin parts from Aires (exhausts), Verlinden (seat), and photoetch parts from Eduard.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Nicely detailed there Rogue! I had wondered if I had my exhaust on my F-106 done up right. Now looking at yours I can rest assured that i've done a fine job on it.. I've placed the model on hold until the weather dries up a little but so I can start airbrushing the body color on.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you doing it as that oddball -15 with the arch on the tail? The Mo ANG used to use that one for in-flight photos...now it's on a post by their driveway.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I like that one. I have a beautiful shot of it and another Eagle (plain tail) in flight over old and new Busch Stadiums, making it no older than last fall. (Old Busch was knocked down in January to make room for completion of New Busch) Is that one actually on a post by the old F-4?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep. They mounted it on the other side of the driveway about 5-10 years ago. I guess it just go too old to keep flying. For years now they've had another F-4 in pieces in their parking lot, I have absolutely no idea why.

I've got a copy of that picture, too. It's old...I'd guess it was taken about 15 years ago.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The new structure outlined in blue, top being South in this photo, is the new Busch Stadium. At this stage of construction, it was between August and November of 2005. Actual construction had not started before 2005. The round stadium has since been cleared away, a process that did not start until December of 2005, and the new one only opened for the 2006 baseball season. Means that the plane with The Arch on the tail is flying as of at least December of 2005.










...local knowlege. St. Louis, born and raised. I have seen the one on the pedestal at the ANG base, you can see it as you exit Lambert International onto Hwy 70. It has indeed been there for about 10 years or so, since the ANG unit switched over.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm...I never noticed that they switched the Arch markings over to a new plane. When I worked next to the airport, the only operational -15s I saw had the standard tail markings. The in-flight photo that I have is over downtown, but many years ago. It's definately the one that's on the pedestal.

I was raised in Jefferson County, lived in the city for years before heading to grad school in Columbia. I haven't made it to the new stadium for a game yet...gotta do that soon.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Amen, brother. I've been a loyal fan of the 'birds forever, but I'm out in Colorado these days and don't have the chance to go back for ballgames. I'm still out on whether to use that marking or not, but it sure is unique.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wonder why they only seem to keep one plane with the Arch on the tail? It seems like it wouldn't be too difficult to slap a bit of black paint on all of them.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

That photo may have been staged to recreate the old Busch fly-over.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting thought. I still wonder why they don't slap the arch on all the local ANG -15s. It looks good.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I'm dragging this one out of the dustbin, but I have an interesting update. I was at Lambert airport yesterday and drove past the ANG building...the F-15 with the Arch on the tail isn't on the post anymore - it's been replaced by a different F-15. Why in the world would they pull an F-15 off of a static display post, replace it with a different one, then apparently return the first one to flight status?


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

spe130 said:


> I wonder why they only seem to keep one plane with the Arch on the tail? It seems like it wouldn't be too difficult to slap a bit of black paint on all of them.


Depending on the unit and the component (Active Duty, Guard or Reserve) you can only have one jet with "colors" or logo. Though many units don't follow this to the letter and some units like the Arkansas Razorbacks have a flight line full of painted tails. <shrugs>

I figure these C-model guys just don't like the log enough to put it on the whole SQ...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm... y'know, I haven't been to Lambert for quite a while. Next time I get to St. Loo, I'll have to go take a look.

No recent work on the model. Too busy right now.


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice like the seat!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> The new structure outlined in blue, top being South in this photo, is the new Busch Stadium. At this stage of construction, it was between August and November of 2005. Actual construction had not started before 2005. The round stadium has since been cleared away, a process that did not start until December of 2005, and the new one only opened for the 2006 baseball season. Means that the plane with The Arch on the tail is flying as of at least December of 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new stadium is a great place to watch a WS game...even if it's cold as heck and raining. :hat:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

... ... ... ...do I have to hate you now?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

(sigh) At least I got to enjoy it on my widescreen TV and home theater sound. I bet it was warmer on my couch, too. I'm rationalizing here, do you mind?

Next on the F-15 is to get some external photoetch details and then on to priming.


----------

